# Plans after rapture?



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)

What are we gonna talk about on Monday morning?


----------



## JFS (May 20, 2011)

Maybe we'll have to switch to sports or something since all the believers will be gone.


----------



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)

I wanna come to work on Monday with no traffic!

Come get em!


----------



## bad0351 (May 20, 2011)

BBQ and a get together with friends...


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 20, 2011)

I need to find a trumpet... 

I've got a conference to go to on Monday... The attendance may be low....


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2011)

So....


Were it to actually happen tomorrow (and I don't think it will)...would you go about business as usual or would you believe at that point?

I mean, it would be too late.  But do you think you would buy it at that point?


----------



## WTM45 (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> So....
> 
> 
> Were it to actually happen tomorrow (and I don't think it will)...would you go about business as usual or would you believe at that point?
> ...



Depends greatly on just who is left, and who left.  Might chalk it up to aliens who are sick of cows.


----------



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> So....
> 
> 
> Were it to actually happen tomorrow (and I don't think it will)...would you go about business as usual or would you believe at that point?
> ...



If I woke up and millions of people vanished , then I would have to ponder. In all reality this is not a fairy tale or an imagination. There is no rapture going to happen, it cannot happen because it does not exist.


----------



## Crubear (May 20, 2011)

based on the sad state of religion today, no one will notice that only three people are missing.


----------



## atlashunter (May 20, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> Depends greatly on just who is left, and who left.  Might chalk it up to aliens who are sick of cows.



Yep. Maybe the muslims vanish.


----------



## WTM45 (May 20, 2011)

Would be quite entertaining, to watch the responses of any major Christian religious leaders who were "left."

Talk about saving face...


----------



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)

So does Jesus take your soul or your entire body? 
Im trying to figure out if the world is gonna stink with all these bodies layin around.


----------



## WTM45 (May 20, 2011)

As there exists a significant difference between groups of Bible believers and interpreters as to pre/post/end of days, it would be quite interesting to see the backpedaling involved in explaining any such event.

Don't forget about the graves exploding open!  Talk about terror in the streets!

ZOMBIE HUNTING TIME IS UPON US!


----------



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)

What if all the gay people were taken too, man Billy Graham would be


----------



## TheBishop (May 20, 2011)

The Raptures tomorrow? Darnit I got a work and won't be able to attend.


----------



## JFS (May 20, 2011)

applejuice said:


> What if all the gay people were taken too, man Billy Graham would be



Yeah, probably will turn out they've been misinterpreting all along what a dozen single guys living together really meant when they were preaching "brotherly love" and it will be only the gay people.


----------



## atlashunter (May 20, 2011)

This guy says the world is going to end. That's even worse. Forget the plans for the 22nd. You fellas might wanna have one last hoorah with the ol' lady tonight just in case! At least that'll be my method of persuasion.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> As there exists a significant difference between groups of Bible believers and interpreters as to pre/post/end of days, it would be quite interesting to see the backpedaling involved in explaining any such event.
> 
> Don't forget about the graves exploding open!  Talk about terror in the streets!
> 
> ZOMBIE HUNTING TIME IS UPON US!



You guys ARE aware that there is significant agreement, however, on what happens to you....correct?


----------



## TheBishop (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> You guys ARE aware that there is significant agreement, however, on what happens to you....correct?



If there is anything that is certain when pertaining to religion, there isn't significant agreement on anything.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2011)

You wouldn't see a joke if it slapped you across the face, would you?







BTW...please tell me you don't really believe there is not fairly significant agreement among Christians about what ultimately happens to non-believers (generally speaking...you know...the hot place?...and I dont' mean Florida).


----------



## TheBishop (May 20, 2011)

I don't care if you were joking, I wasn't. I was stating a fact.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> You wouldn't see a joke if it slapped you across the face, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Texas?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2011)

TheBishop said:


> I don't care if you were joking, I wasn't. I was stating a fact.




Of course you were...


(please note that I'm giving in on something to keep the peace.  Thought you'd be proud.....I'm kidding.  Just messing with you man)


----------



## TheBishop (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Of course you were...
> 
> 
> (please note that I'm giving in on something to keep the peace.  Thought you'd be proud.....I'm kidding.  Just messing with you man)



Its all good.  I can understand the difficulties that christians must have admitting the huge inconsistencies in their sect.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2011)

You continue to mistake inconsistencies among Christians for inconsistencies with Christ.

Human and God....there are slight differences.


----------



## bullethead (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> So....
> 
> 
> Were it to actually happen tomorrow (and I don't think it will)...would you go about business as usual or would you believe at that point?
> ...



I'll answer you(or maybe not) on Sunday.


----------



## bullethead (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> You wouldn't see a joke if it slapped you across the face, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heat rises, not sure if I want to go up anyway


----------



## WTM45 (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> You guys ARE aware that there is significant agreement, however, on what happens to you....correct?



Hilarious.


----------



## applejuice (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Huntinfool (May 20, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> Hilarious.



Somebody has a sense of humor.  Thank you for restoring my faith in humanity WTM. 


I'll give you guys this....there are some straight up KOOKS who claim Christ (I know, I know..."AND YOU'RE ONE OF THEM!").


----------



## WTM45 (May 20, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Somebody has a sense of humor.  Thank you for restoring my faith in humanity WTM.
> 
> 
> I'll give you guys this....there are some straight up KOOKS who claim Christ (I know, I know..."AND YOU'RE ONE OF THEM!").



What I like about your approach (and many other believers here too) is that regardless of what you believe or have been led to believe, deep down, you honestly do not wish to see such an outcome for others.

That, in my opinion, defines the difference between a honest believer and a fanatic.
I can accept that, and I enjoy sharing coffee or adult beverages around the campfire anytime while discussing same.


----------



## TTom (May 20, 2011)

Prepare to see pictures of clothing laying out in the yards, Cars with clothing in the driver's seat but nobody at the wheel, all sorts of funny staged photos of the Rapture.

Got my tickets for Rapture 2011, complete with back stage passes, Sombody feed the goldfish for me............

Insert picture of a hat shovel gloves T shirt jeans socks and shoes laying out in the garden as if they fell when the previous occupant was taken away.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 20, 2011)

JFS said:


> Yeah, probably will turn out they've been misinterpreting all along what a dozen single guys living together really meant when they were preaching "brotherly love" and it will be only the gay people.



Simply perfect


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 20, 2011)

So Huntingfool... What do you think about this? Wacko? 



atlashunter said:


> This guy says the world is going to end. That's even worse. Forget the plans for the 22nd. You fellas might wanna have one last hoorah with the ol' lady tonight just in case! At least that'll be my method of persuasion.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 21, 2011)

It's a nice day out today.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 21, 2011)

Still a nice day.. Does anyone know what time this is supposed to happen? Be time zone specific of course.


----------



## bullethead (May 21, 2011)

All I can say is.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIcqUokPiTw


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 21, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Still a nice day.. Does anyone know what time this is supposed to happen? Be time zone specific of course.



Why... you have plans?


----------



## rayjay (May 21, 2011)

When I was just a little feller my grampaw the Rev. JB, evangelist of hellfire and ****ation, could really make an impression on a little boy. I thought it was crazy that the calendar makers would  print next year's calendar months ahead of time. Ain't they been listening to grampaw? The world is ending SOON. This was the late 50's.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 21, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> So Huntingfool... What do you think about this? Wacko?



Same thing you do probably!!!


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 21, 2011)

Exactly. I'm not equating you (or normal, everyday, calm believers) to him, because you don't sound like an idiot, but there are similarities... For me too though, I'm about his size.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 21, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Why... you have plans?



just to watch


----------



## Huntinfool (May 23, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Exactly. I'm not equating you (or normal, everyday, calm believers) to him, because you don't sound like an idiot, but there are similarities... For me too though, I'm about his size.



I will say, asking him to sign over his property was pure genius.  

I do think, though, that this guy makes a point for me.  It seems to me that most of your big issues are with religion and "Christians" in particular.  I've heard very few legitimate problems with Christ.  It's just that there are goobs like this out there who muddy his message.


----------



## bullethead (May 23, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I will say, asking him to sign over his property was pure genius.
> 
> I do think, though, that this guy makes a point for me.  It seems to me that most of your big issues are with religion and "Christians" in particular.  I've heard very few legitimate problems with Christ.  It's just that there are goobs like this out there who muddy his message.



Well, other than the questions of if Jesus ever existed, let alone was the Son of god, there are no real problems with christ.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 23, 2011)

You don't think there is sufficient extra-biblical evidence to at least establish a high probability that he did actually exist?


----------



## bullethead (May 23, 2011)

Not definitive first hand accounts, no.

Here is a great Pro-Jesus site that lists examples of his existence outside of the Bible. Yet in the first bunch of examples they use scripture......... then in the next bunch of examples NOT ONE source was alive during the time of Jesus, let alone ever met Jesus. 

http://www.pleaseconvinceme.com/index/Is_There_Evidence_for_Jesus_Outside_the_Bible


----------



## bullethead (May 23, 2011)

http://www.gotquestions.org/did-Jesus-exist.html
This site recognizes that events that were written about within 200 years of it's happening are reliable sources!!!!
"in terms of ancient evidences, writings less than 200 years after events took place are considered very reliable evidences."

Could you be accurate about what Custer said at the Battle of Little Big Horn? Are you a viable source to write about anything that happened before your birth, let alone write it like you were there?


----------



## Huntinfool (May 23, 2011)

...and yet you're willing to believe what scientists tell us about ancient man based on archeological digs and such....from thousands and thousands of years ago?  I'm just sayin'.

I get your point.  But very clearly he was written about by sources outside the Bible who had no vested interest in furthering the "myth".  Several were within a single generation (and those are just the ones we know of at this point....tough for papyrus so survive 2000 years).  




> Are you a viable source to write about anything that happened before your birth, let alone write it like you were there?



I did not know my great grandmother personally...but there is PLENTY of evidence in my generation that she did actually exist.  I couldn't tell you what her favorite type of cheese was.  But I don't have to have information that detailed or accurate to be able to tell you with 100% confidence that she was real, she existed on earth and that she was not made up.  I don't have to be able to write it like I was there.  I just have to be able to verify that SHE was there....and I can.


The "you had to be there" requirement is a thin one IMO.

But I suppose this disussion would be best saved for another thread lest we get even further off topic, huh?


----------



## bullethead (May 23, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> ...and yet you're willing to believe what scientists tell us about ancient man based on archeological digs and such....from thousands and thousands of years ago?  I'm just sayin'.
> 
> I get your point.  But very clearly he was written about by sources outside the Bible who had no vested interest in furthering the "myth".  Several were within a single generation (and those are just the ones we know of at this point....tough for papyrus so survive 2000 years).
> 
> ...



Noted and I agree....I'll start a new thread and continue there.


----------



## TTom (May 25, 2011)

BTW don't throw out the post rapture plans just yet the guy say's he miscalculated by  a couple months. So we now have a new date.


----------



## bullethead (May 25, 2011)

If not today, then tomorrow. Keep on recalculating and your bound to be right sooner or later.
There is an article on Yahoo that tells of a mother that tied her children down on a bed and then slit their throats with a box cutter, then tried to kill herself, all because of the Rapture prediction. All lived luckily. But it shows what grasp religion and beliefs have on people.


----------

